# Critique my blue roan QH gelding



## happytrailstoyou (May 25, 2012)

Here is another pic


----------



## happytrailstoyou (May 25, 2012)

Anyone??? Lol


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Down hill build but a very rugged looking fellow. He is long in the back and has a steep shoulder with a low set point of shoulder. His hocks may be a bit "set" (sickled) but they are big roomy hocks close to the ground. 

Not a bad horse. Wish he was shorter in the back and had an uphill build.


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm not good with conformation, but he is cute  I also wanted to ask how tall is he? From the angle of the pictures he looks tiny


----------



## happytrailstoyou (May 25, 2012)

He is 14 hands talls, I know tiny but he was a heeling horse so they require a short thick horse! He has such a gentleman personality to! Very well mannered gelding, what does sickled hocks mean? just curious? I'm not good at all with confirmation either lol


----------



## happytrailstoyou (May 25, 2012)

Anyone else?


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

He's definitely built like your typical foundation Quarters... I like him!


----------



## happytrailstoyou (May 25, 2012)

Here are some more recent pics, we decided to fully clip him lol


----------



## happytrailstoyou (May 25, 2012)

*More Recent pics*

And another...  can someone explain more on how he has sickled hocks? Please & thank u


----------



## happytrailstoyou (May 25, 2012)

Sorry here is another one


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

happytrailstoyou said:


> Here are some more recent pics, we decided to fully clip him lol


Wow! I like him even more in this pic! Handsome guy! I don't see sickle hocks here. You need to have his back feet square, and if you were to draw a straight line from the point of his butt to the ground, a sickle hocked horse would deviate forward from the hock...like a sickle. Ideally the back of the lower leg would be right even with the imaginary line. That's the best way I can explain it. A and B are correct limb conformation. C is sickle hocked.


----------



## happytrailstoyou (May 25, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## happytrailstoyou (May 25, 2012)

Thank you, and yes he looks so much better clipped lol, also about the downward build? Is there anything I can do to help him with that ( muscle building etc) 
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

No, that's just normal for him. People worry WAY too much about a horse being slightly butt high, but really it's not a big deal and doesn't hurt him or his usefulness in any way shape or form. I've noticed MOST foundation bred QH's are slightly butt high, actually. 
Now, if he were so high in the butt that it looked like he was going to tip over onto his nose at any second, or like he was constantly standing on the side of a sheer cliff, then that might be a problem! LOL!
Honestly, though, your boy is one FINE lookin' dude!


----------



## happytrailstoyou (May 25, 2012)

Yeah my blue roan mare is built like that to, thanks so much! He has been having a few probs with being soar on his front right leg  having the vet coming out soon to look at him
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

I hope it's nothing serious and he checks out okay! He sure is a dandy!


----------



## happytrailstoyou (May 25, 2012)

Thank you & yes I hope so to


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

He's a good looking horse & I think the size is just right. Hope he is sound for you. Looks like a great clip job, also.


----------



## happytrailstoyou (May 25, 2012)

Yeah he is only 14.3 hands but I tend to stay with the shorter horses, hope he is too, put shoes on him and he seems to be getting better but still acts choppy and gimpy sometimes to me, started him on an MSM supplement & glucosamine also hoping that helps, another question what different types of things can the vet do to determine where the lameness is coming from? Also some of the prices your vet charges for these different test and things??


----------



## happytrailstoyou (May 25, 2012)

Thanks also for the compliment my first clip ever


----------

